# MKV front camber question.



## 1490R32 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey i have a quick question regarding camber on the front end of the MKV. I know its not adjustable without a kit but i know there are some cars out there that have elongated holes in the strut tower for a camber adjustment. Just a thought does anyone think if you were to elongate the 3 holes that mounts the top of the strut to the strut tower could be adjusted forward and backward so that it could be a way of adjusting the camber? I am on air ride and I don't think any one makes camber kits for air struts yet. 


This is a example of a BMW with elongated holes for camber adjustment.


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

My e46 is like that. As long as the bag would still clear the inside edges of the strut tower i don't see why you couldn't do it.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

i have previously done that to mk5 jetta fronts, elongated the holes and got more camber for the front to be able to tuck wheels .
it works and there is enough room for the bag.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Shouldn't you be able to adjust the camber at the ball joint to control arm studs? The holes in the control arms are elongated on my TT. Are they on MkIV-V's?


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Shouldn't you be able to adjust the camber at the ball joint to control arm studs? The holes in the control arms are elongated on my TT. Are they on MkIV-V's?


on mk5 they dont have that adjustment, also if you trying to tuck the wheel bringing lower ball joint out will not help you do that, you need to bring the top in.
you will get negative camber,but top of the wheel would not move inwards.


----------

